
Tired of ads on your Xbox dashboard? Reddit shows you how to block them - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/09/tired-of-ads-on-your-xbox-dashboard-reddit-shows-you-how-to-block-them/
======
paulhauggis
..and we wonder why so many companies are going out of business...

